# Hives in early pregnancy



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, i know that hives in early pregnancy is fairly common, but is it best to wait it out or is there anything that you can take? The itching is driving me mad.  I usually take antihistamines due to eczema, but have stopped them, but until finding out that i was pregnant i did have the occasional one.


Thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Anti-histmaines can be used in pregnancy if benefit outweighs risk. Only you can judge whether or not you are able to do cope without anything. If required the first choice in pregnancy is usually chlorphenamine but should be prescribed by GP and discussed with them first.


----------

